# Review: Cooltek TG-01 RGB - Echtglas und unter 60 Euro, kann das gut gehen?



## PCGH_Willi (28. Dezember 2016)

*Moin alle zusammen: *

Ich hab mir ein Cooltek TG-01 RGB gekauft und jetzt einen Monat ungefähr testen können, dabei habe ich 3 Systeme darin verbaut gehabt (2x Luftkühlung und 1x Custom Wakü). Das Gehäuse wurde bei PC-cooling gekauft da es nur dort lieferbar war. 

*1. Verpackung und zubehör: *

Die Verpackung ist simpel mit einem braunen Karton gehalten, interessant wird es erst im Inneren, wo wir das Gehäuse in einem Sehr weichen Schaumstoff eingepackt finden, was in dieser Preisklasse sehr gut ist, vor allem da das Glas beim  Transport so sehr gut geschützt ist! Das Zubehör gestaltet sich spartanisch, lediglich benötigte Schrauben, eine Anleitung und ein paar Kabelbinder liegen bei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Ersteindruck gehäuse: *

Kommen wir zum Ersteindruck des Gehäuses, schön zu sehen: 2x USB 3.0 an der Front (1x 2.0 sowie Kopfhörer und Taster für die RGB modi ebenfalls vorhanden ). Darunter finden wir die echtglas Front, welche mit einem plastik "Rahmen" verschraubt ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf der Seite finden wir das Glas seitenteil, welches mit 4 Schrauben die mit gummi-Polstern verschraubt ist. Das Glas, sowohl in der front als auch auf der Seite ist getönt, somit braucht es recht starkes Licht aus dem Inneren, um die komplette Hardware zu beleuchten wie später zu sehen sein wird. Oben finden wir außerdem eine weitere Montagemöglichkeit für einen 120mm lüfter, welche leider aufgrund der mittigen Position nicht genutzt werden kann, da der lüfter mit dem Mainboard kollidiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3. Innerer Aufbau und Zusammenbau: *

Der Innere Aufbau ist ein standart ATX Layout mit einer Abdeckung für das Netzteil, 3 120mm RGB LED Lüftern, einem 120mm non led lüfter hinten und viele löcher für Kabelmanagement. Leider sind die Slotblenden zum heraus brechen, was nach ein paar Systemwechseln leider sehr unschön aussieht. ansonsten aber sehr gut für ein Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse! 

*3.1: das luftgekühlte System: *

Der Einbau an sich gestaltet sich recht einfach, es sollte aber darauf geachtet werden, dass keine zu breiten E-ATX Mainboards verbaut werden, da mein Rampage II, welches ziemlich breit ist nicht passt, mein Maximus V Formula aber knapp passt. Beim Netzteil Sollte man auf eine modulare Variante zurückgreifen, außerdem sollte dies nicht länger als 160mm sein, da es sonst mit dem HDD Käfig ziemlich eng wird. Beim Einbau vom Mainboard sollte man außerdem zuerst den CPU Stecker an das Board stecken und das Kabel durch den Ausschnitt am Mainboardtray verlegen da man, nachdem man das Board verbaut hat, dort nicht mehr hin kommt. Leider sind die PCIE Slotblenden nicht verschraubt, sondern werden herausgebrochen was nach ein paar Systemwechseln dann recht unschön aussieht. Der Restliche Einbau gestaltet sich relativ stressfrei. Das einzige Problem ist später, dass man die Kabel gut verlegen sollte, da durch den geringen Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray das schließen des Gehäuses bei zu vielen Kabeln ziemlich schwierig wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas, dass bei vielen günstigen Gehäusen vergessen wird: ein USB 2.0 Header am 3.0 stecker, damit die vorderen ports auch alle an älteren Boards genutzt werden können Cooltek hat diesen glücklicherweise implimentiert 
Für HDDs und SSDs ist ein Käfig mit 2 einschüben für 3,5 Zoll Festplatten sowie 2 stellen am Mainboardtray und eine hinter dem Mainboard für 2,5 Zoll Hdds oder SSDs vorgesehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem fertigen Zusammenbau mal ein paar Bilder zum Innenleben etc.: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann noch mit 2 Phobya 20CM LED Streifen um innen alles etwas aufzuhellen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Scheibe dämpft die beleuchtung recht stark daher würde ich schon einen oder zwei LED Streifen empfehlen  


*3.2 Einbau wassergekühltes System: *

Jetzt wird ein wassergekühltes System verbaut, sowohl mit gpu als auch cpu im Kreislauf. Radiatoren werden laut Website 1x 240mm und ein 120mm Radiator unterstützt. An der Front kann aber bis zu ein slim 360mm platz finden, was die Kühlleistung noch einmal etwas steigern kann. Der Einbau lief soweit Problemlos, jedoch sollte man aufpassen, dass man keine allzu breite Grafikkarte hat, da es sonst eng mit der Platzierung der Pumpe und/oder AGB wird. Bei diesem System, bei dem ich das Rampage verwendet habe, sieht man, dass das Board über die Aussparungen des Kabelmanagements heraussragt und auf dem Gehäuse auf liegt, da das vor diesen etwas hoch geht (nicht nachmachen, ich habe das Board dafür vorher vorbereitet! ) 

Die bilder wurden wieder mit 2 Phobya led Strips gemacht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider gibt es durch den an der Front montierten Radiator ein recht großes Problem: Die Gehäusetemperatur steigt unter Last extrem an, weshalb die Komponenten auf dem Mainboard durch die hohe Temperatur etwas leiden, mir ist es passiert, dass sich der Rechner mehrmals abgeschaltet hat, weil die Northbridge zu warm wurde, dieses Problem wurde erst durch einen oben ausblasenden Lüfter verringert (slim Lüfter), jedoch nicht ganz eliminiert. Von daher würde ich das Geäuse eher für den Gebrauch einer Luftkühlung empfehlen. 

*4. Temperaturen: *

Durch die Lüfter, welche vorne ohne Hindernisse einblasen, sind sowohl CPU als auch gpu je nach Kühler und Last bis zu 3-5 Grad Kühler als in einem "normalen Gehäuse" mit Festplattenkäfigen, leider habe ich keinen Vergleich, weshalb ich nur meine groben Erfahrungen berichten kann. 

*5. Fazit:*

Eines der Gehäuse mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis das ich kenne, lediglich der geringe Platz hinter dem Mainboardtray und die Slotblenden lassen etwas mehr zu wünschen übrig. Jedoch findet man Features wie eine Glas Front und ein echtglas-Seitenteil, sowie 3 rgb Lüfter bei keinem Gehäuse in dieser Preisklasse. Ähnliche Eigenschaften bietet das Corsair 460x, welches weit über 100 Euro kostet, dieses bietet zwar ein paar Funktionen mehr wie: einfachere ssd Halterungen, mehr Platz für Kabelmanagement etc, jedoch gerechtfertigt das meiner Meinung nach keinen Aufpreis von 60€ oder mehr! 

Für alle, die etwas mit Echtglas suchen und ein Hingucker auf dem Schreibtisch sein soll, wird hier ein tolles Gehäuse zu einem Super Preis geboten , welches für die meisten Nutzer eine Luftkühlung sehr gut geeignet ist. Von einer Wasserkühlung ist wie bereits beschrieben jedoch abzuraten. 

aktueller Preis liegt bei etwa 55€. Für 5€ weniger bietet Cooltek auch Varianten ohne RGB an, welche dann einfarbige Lüfter bieten. 


Ich bedanke mich bei allen fürs lesen meiner Ersten review hier im PCGHX. Ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen, leider ist die Qualität der Bilder nicht der Hit, liegt aber daran, dass ich keine ordentliche Kamera habe  aber es sollte ausreichen hoffe ich doch  

Feedback ist erwünscht und ich wünsch noch nen schönen Tag  

MfG: Willi


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schick. 
Tja, Handy Kamera reicht eben nicht. 
Ich denke aber, dass du dir demnächst eine gute Kamera anschaffen wirst. 

Ich finde das Case jetzt auch nicht schlecht, für den Preis sehr gut.
Und wer sich eine Wakü für 500€ oder so kauft, wird sicher nicht ein 60€ Case dafür benutzen.
Von daher passt das für Luftkühlung völlig.
Schade, dass die USB 3 Ports in der Front blau sind -- ich weiß, Standard Farbe -- aber in schwarz wäre es optisch besser.
Kannst du noch mal verraten, wie lang die Kabel am Case sind? Kann man z.B. die Kabel gut verlegen? 
Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass gerade der HD Audio Stecker bei einige Case recht kurz geraten ist, da der Anschluss am Mainboard ja immer unten links ist, kann das schon mal passieren, dass man den Stecker mitten durchs Case ziehen muss.
Welche Erfahrungen hast du gemacht?


----------



## Rolk (28. Dezember 2016)

Interessantes Gehäuse für das Geld. Bekommt man gleich wieder Lust zu basteln. 

Nur blöd wenn selbst mit Flachbandkabeln der Platz hinterm Mainboardtray knapp ist.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. Dezember 2016)

@Threshold: Die hd audio stecker sind auf jeden fall lang genug. Kabel sind ziemlich einfach zu verlegen, habe nur 2 kabelbinder verwendet und musste nur recht wenig drücken am seitenteil  

@Rolk: hatte ein seasonic x 660 bei dem wakü build, das hat keine flachbandkabel und selbst mit den sleeve extensions ging das auch noch man muss halt beim zu machen n bissl drücken aber das geht schon


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2016)

Einen Laufwerkskäfig hat das Case ja auch, weshalb es auf jeden Fall für mich in Frage kommen würde, um mein Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 abzulösen. Der knappe Platz hinterm Mainboardtray ist sehr ärgerlich, da bin ich selber beim DS3 nicht zufrieden mit. 
Ist aber fast gekauft


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. Dezember 2016)

das ist kein so großes problemn wie man am anfang meint, da das seitenteil ja ein gutes stück herausgedrückt ist


----------



## thoast3 (29. Dezember 2016)

Nettes Review! Wie sieht es mit der Qualität der vorinstallierten Lüfter aus? Taugen die was? Ich erwarte nicht viel von ihnen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. Dezember 2016)

sind in ordnung, lagergeräusche nicht viel vorhanden drehen mit etwa 1000-1200 umin (habs nicht gemessen da nur via molex angeschlossen wird) (sind ähnlich zu den lepa led lüftern sowohl vom led layout als auch von der lautstärke


----------



## thoast3 (29. Dezember 2016)

Alles klar, danke für die Info : daumen:


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. Dezember 2016)

gerne doch


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2016)

Eine Lüftersteuerung hat das Case ja nicht dabei, oder? Dann müsste man ja noch eine dazu besorgen. 
3 oder 4 Pin?


----------



## thoast3 (29. Dezember 2016)

Nein, eine Lüftersteuerung hat es nicht.

Ob 3-Pin oder 4-Pin hängt davon ab, was für Lüfter du dran hängen willst und wie hoch dein Budget ist


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. Dezember 2016)

das problem: die lüfter werden nur per molex angeschlossen, da die einzeln an einen hub mit rgb controller angeschlossen sind müsstest also schauen, dass du eine kaufst, die bei molex die spannung regeln kann


----------



## thoast3 (29. Dezember 2016)

Oder man tauscht die Lüfter aus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2016)

Den hinteren Lüfter hätte ich sowieso getauscht, aber da muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. Dezember 2016)

joa aber dann hat man halt wieder schnell 100 euro zusammen wenn man die tauscht, von der qualität sind die lüfter nicht mal schlecht wue gesagt vom lager etc ähnlich zu den enermax vegas bzw den lepa vegas (wenn die so heißen bin mir grad net sicher)


----------



## thoast3 (29. Dezember 2016)

Wenn's nicht unbedingt RGB-Lüfter sein müssen, kann man auch zu günstigen und trotzdem brauchbaren Lüftern à la Pure Wings 2 greifen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Dezember 2016)

Das RGB kommt nur vom den Lüftern, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Dezember 2016)

jo aber dann hat man halt keine leds mehr meiner meinung nach reichen die aber vollkommen aus aber selbst bei pure wings ist man bei 4 stück bei 40 (also insgeasmt 100€) 

ja das kommt nur von den lüftern


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Dezember 2016)

Danke für Dein Review. Habe mir das Gehäuse gerade bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt. Auch über die Temperaturen meiner Grafikkarte. Bislang hatte ich immer darunter einen Hitzestau, bis ich mal einen 120mm Lüfter im Boden nachgerüstet hatte.

Wie werden eigentlich die Frontlüfter angeschlossen? Hoffe,dass die sich ohne Basteleien über das Mainboard automatisch steuern lassen.
Auf den Dvd-Brenner werde ich dann wohl verzichten müssen.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Dezember 2016)

Wäre toll wenn dies vom Gehäuse Modell:
Thermaltake View 27 

Bitte auch machen könntest
Habe eben dieses Gehäuse (View 27) bei mir Zuhause, aber noch KEINE Komponenten verbaut, da auf Zen, bzw. i7 7700K warte.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Dezember 2016)

die temperaturen der grafikkarte denke ich mal werden relativ gut sein 

die lüfter werden an ein pcb (rgb controller angeschlossen) und dann per molex... damit du die ans board anschließen kannst musst leider basteln


das view27 ist ähnlich vom layout, bietet zwar kein echtglas, hat aber mehr platz für kabel


----------



## ATIR290 (30. Dezember 2016)

Ja, dies schon aber auch nur ein einziger 120mm Lüfter am Heck verbaut, dreht mit maximal 1000 U/min und wie laut ist jener, Sone, oder Dba
Weisst exakt welcher Lüfter da verbaut wurde?
3 Pin Molex, Modell ?

zudem RGB Lüfter kosten zwischen 45 bis 80 Euro, falls jene von Thermaltake und man diese Besten Lüfter nimmt!
Und wie gut ist das Glas beim View 27, von der Verarbeitung her.

Vielen Dank!
Spaltmasße sind beim View auch nicht perfekt, aber besser als angenommen ...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Dezember 2016)

keine ahnung habe nichts zum messen ist ganz normal 4 pin molex

ich würde die originalen lüpfter drinnen lassen...

keine ahnung du hast das case doch daheim stehen schau doch einfach nach XD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. Dezember 2016)

Also hat man keinerlei Möglichkeit die Lüfter zu regeln, ohne zu basteln?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Dezember 2016)

Scheinbar nicht. Müsste man mal sehen, wie die Lüfter an den rgb-Controller angeschlossen sind. Aber ich werde dann wohl die vorderen Lüfter dauerhaft auf 7 Volt laufen lassen, wobei dann natürlich die LED nicht so hell leuchten. 
Aber erstmal hören, vielleicht ist das ja überhaupt nicht notwendig.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Dezember 2016)

sind per 3 pin an den rgb controller angeschlossen soweit ist das klar die frage ist ob der rgb controller bei 7v überhaupt noch funktioniert


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Dezember 2016)

Welche Farbe haben denn die LED, wenn man die direkt mit dem 3 Pin an das Mainboard anschließt?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Dezember 2016)

hab ich nicht probiert ich geh mal aus das übernimmt dann die einstellungen die via dem controller vorgenommen wurden


----------



## Matze19999 (4. März 2017)

Ist auf den Bildern mit den eingeschalteten Lüftern das Glas an der Seite drauf oder nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (4. März 2017)

hmm gute frage  glaube beim ersten bild ja bin mir aber nicht sicher XD


----------



## Crash1k (16. April 2017)

Hallo microwilli,

danke zunächst einmal für diese aufschlussreiche Rezension! 

Wir sieht das Gehäuse denn mit den LED-Lüftern von vorne aus? Also mit den vorinstallierten. Sind die hell? Könntest du ein Foto machen und es hier hochladen? Würde mir sehr bei meiner Kaufentscheidung weiterhelfen!

Liebe Grüße,
Crash1k


----------



## Magera (17. April 2017)

hey willu, 
danke für den Review, aber..

auch wenn du keine vergleichswerte in Sachen temps hast, wäre es hilfreich gewesen wenn du deine erreichten Temps angibst.
Und vorallem wären technische Daten wie etwa max cpu kühlerhöhe oder graka länge hilfreich.


----------



## Crash1k (26. April 2017)

Keine Antwort? Schade...


----------



## janekdaus (26. April 2017)

Tolles Review 
Zu dem Preis wirklich ein absolutes Top Gehäuse..
Was für mich aber garnicht geht ist der Punkt mit dem herausbrechen der Slotblenden, wie können Hersteller nur an solch elementaren Stellen sparen??... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. April 2017)

Servus, sorry für die etwas verspätete antwort  

ja die led lüfter sind recht hell vergleichbar mit den enermax vegas oder apolish. leider nicht regelbar und bei spannungsregulation werden die leds ebenfalls dunkler 

bei den temperaturen unter luft ist alles im grünen bereich so viel kann ich sagen genaue messungen habe ich leider nicht gemacht. bei wasserkühlung ist leider das problem, dass die gehäusetemperatur sehr stark ansteigt was nicht gerade von vorteil ist. 

ja das ist leider immer wieder das problem... aber solange man nur ein system verbaut und das da drinnen bleibt sehe ich das nicht als allzu großen minuspunkt an, zumal man sich meistens für ein paar euronen extra slotblenden besorgen kann


----------



## Crash1k (2. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! Könntest Du denn ein (paar) Foto(s) hochladen, mit Perspektive von vorne? Quasi wie die Lüfter aussehen wenn sie an sind? Wie viel man von vorne sieht? Danke!


----------



## mlahonja (3. Mai 2017)

Hello, @microwilli  great review.

Id like to ask u a question. Does this case have dust filters in front of the case? Id like to buy it, its only 40€ on mindfactory.de.

Danke, tschüss!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. Mai 2017)

no unfortunately it does not, it only comes with a cheap filter for the psu and a magnetic one for the top vent


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (14. Mai 2017)

So, nach einigen Monaten habe ich es dann gestern Abend auch endlich mal geschafft, mein System in das neue Gehäuse einziehen zu lassen.

Der Einbau ging eigentlich ganz gut, der Platz hinter der rechten Seitenwand genügte erstaunlicherweise doch, obwohl mein Netzteil kein Kabelmanagment hat und ich immerhin 3 SSDs und 2 HDDs besitze, die alle irgendwie angeschlossen werden mussten. Muss da aber eh nochmal bei, weil die dritte SSD, die ich hinter dem Mainboard angebracht habe, doch nach vorne wandern muss. (siehe unten)

Vom Aussehen her gefällt es mir echt gut. Durch das Gitter vor den Lüftern wirkt es an der Front etwas Sci-Fi-mäßig, finde ich. Einen 120mm-Lüfter im Deckel konnte ich auch nicht so verbauen, wie er eigentlich sollte, aber immerhin zu 3/4 ist er unter der Öffnung. Stört der Staubfilter obendrauf wohl viel? Kommt schon spürbar mehr raus, wenn ich den weglasse.

Habe die Temperaturen ohne diesen Lüfter nicht getestet, aber die sind nun schon 5-7 Grad (unter Prime) niedriger, als im alten Gehäuse. Dort waren hinten allerdings lediglich zwei 80mm Lüfter verbaut. Dafür gefallen mit die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte nicht so gut. Ist mit maximal 83 mit Furmark, bzw 77 Grad unter GTA V und VRM Temperaturen von 72-77 Grad zwar schon im grünen Bereich, aber die GPU-Temperatur war vorher gute 5-7 Grad niedriger. So drehen auch die Lüfter recht weit auf, was in einer ordentlichen Geräuschkulisse mündet. Zumal ich den Rechner nun auf dem Schreibtisch stehen habe. Um den auf dem Boden zu verstecken, sieht er nun doch zu gut aus. 
Wundert mich eigentlich. hatte zwar vorher einen 120mm Lüfter direkt im Boden unter der Grafikkarte angebracht (Netzteil war oben), aber hatte so die Hoffnung, dass durch die drei Lüfter vorne, die ohne Widerstand oder Hindernisse Richtung Grafikkarte pusten können, die Temperaturen eher niedriger sind.

Eine SSD hatte ich wie gesagt an dem dafür vorgesehenen Platz auf der Rückseite des Mainboards angebracht. Die Idee ist gut, allerdings weht dort absolut kein Lüftchen.
Derzeit im Idle hat sie eine Temperatur von 42 Grad, während die anderen Laufwerke bei 27-34 Grad liegen. Wird der Rechner belastet, steigt die Temepratur der hinten montierten SSD aber schnell auf 50 Grad an, ohne dass dort Daten gelesen/geschrieben werden. Das gefällt mir gar nicht, auch wenn der Betriebsbereich laut Samsung bei 0-70 Grad liegen soll.

Blöderweise muss dafür natürlich das Mainboard wieder komplett raus. 

Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich dann auch noch eine LED-Stripe in grün verlegen, im hinteren Bereich ist es mir so schon fast zu dunkel, wenn man die LED auf blau oder grün einstellt. Vielleicht fällt mir dann auch noch eine Möglichkeit ein, die Grafikkarte etwas kühler zu bekommen. Oder dort doch mal die WLP austauschen, hat ja auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Etwas schade finde ich, dass man nicht alle darstellbaren Farben fest einstellen kann. Es ist möglich, blau, rot, grün, weiß oder keien Beleuchtung einzustellen. Dann noch einen schnellen Farbwechsel, langsamen Farbwechsel (auch ganz interessant) und ein "Durchlaufen", wodurch dann auch andere Farben entstehen (lila, orange usw). Dass eine temperaturgesteuerte Regelung der vorderen Lüfter nicht so einfach möglich ist, stört mich nicht, da sie für mein Empfinden nicht störend hörbar sind.

Nun noch ein paar Bilder, sind leider nicht so doll geworden, da ich aufgrund der Spiegelungen keinen Blitz verwenden konnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch gefragt worden, ob man das Gitter vor den vorderen Lüftern entfernen kann, da sie eventuell den Luftstrom bremsen. Denke schon, dass das irgendwie geht, allerdings müsste man dafür die Front entfernen. Mir war das zu riskant, zumal es mir so echt gut gefällt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag:
Nach einigen Stunden GTA V und BF4 kann ich nun genauere Angaben zu den Temperaturen machen:
Die hinten angebrachte SSD kommt zwar beim Spielen immer noch auf über 40 Grad, bleibt aber immerhin unter 50 Grad.

Grafikkarte muss ich mir was überlegen. 82 Grad und somit fast 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist mir zuviel. Man spürt auch, dass die Seitenwand im unteren Bereich sehr warm ist.
Mal schauen. 
CPU-Temperaturen sind absolut ok (immerhin lediglich ein Brocken Eco), aber was ist mit den anderen Temperaturen (Motherboard, Aux, Systin1,2,3?) Habe leider keine alten Werte, aber kommt mir ziemlich hoch vor. Oder alles gut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steffen1403 (15. Mai 2017)

Mal eine Frage.

Habe ich das richtig gesehen, dass für die Stromversorgung der CPU oben kein Kabelausgang ist und das über einen seitlichen Schlitz geführt werden muss?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Mai 2017)

Nein, eigentlich ist da schon eine passende Öffnung, allerdings muss man dann das Kabel verlegen, BEVOR man das Mainboard festschraubt. Ich habe natürlich nicht daran gedaxcht, obwohl microwilli das ja in seine Review auch schon geschrieben hat.

Ich habe eben den mitgelieferten hinteren Lüfter, der dauerhaft auf 12V (Molex) läuft, gegen einen 120mm Revoltec AirGuard ausgetauscht. Ebenso ganz unten im letzten Slot einen Titan Slotlüfter.

Nun sind auch die Grafikkartentemperaturen wesentlich besser. Habe nur mal Furmark getestet, da ist es nun 9 Grad (GPU), bzw 4 Grad (VRM) kühler, als gestern. Somit drehen die Lüfter auch nicht so auf, ab 60% werden die nämlich schon bei meiner 7950 ordentlich hörbar. Mal schauen, wie es sich in Spielen verhält.

Lieber wäre mir da ein ausblasender Lüfter gewesen, aber 120mm passt leider nicht. Aber gut, Temperaturen passen so und irgendwann kommt ja doch dann mal ne neue Grafikkarte rein.

Außerdem habe ich noch eine grüne LED-Stripe im oberen und hinteren Bereich verlegt, gefällt mir sehr gut. Nun ist auch wirklich alles ausgeleuchtet. Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so rüber, aber ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen, an dem Gehäuse. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (6. Juni 2017)

Da man die vorderen Lüfter doch auf Dauer und im stillen Raum hört, habe ich gerade mal versucht, ob es auch mit 7 Volt funktioniert.

Die Lüfter drehen sich etwas langsamer und deutlich leiser, dafür sind allerdings die LED auch viel dunkler. Umschalten zwischen den verschiedenen Modi klappt problemos. Blau funktioniert allerdings mit 7V gar nicht mehr (Mist, gerade diese Farbe habe ich eingestellt gehabt) Dann muss ich also bei Gelegenheit nochmals basteln. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein, die Lüfter dauerhaft auf 7V laufen zu lassen, die LED mit 12V. Wenn ich es jetzt noch richtig im Kopf habe, sind die in den Rahmen der Lüfter geklebten LED-Stripes sowieso getrennt, was die Stromversorgung angeht.

12V (und grüne LED-Stripe oben sowie linke Seite)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7V (und grüne LED-Stripe oben sowie linke Seite)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist also schon deutlich dunkler. Von vorne gesehen sowieso.

Außerdem hatte ich noch versucht, einen Lian Li BS-03 B Slotkühler ganz unten auf dem Netzteilkäfig einblasend einzubauen. Die Version mit zwei 120mm Lüftern konnte ich nicht auftreiben, deshalb hatte ich vor einiger Zeit dieses Ding mit einem 120er Lüfter gekauft. Ganz coole Idee. Hinten in den Slotblechen montieren, den Lüfter kann man ein- oder ausblasend verwenden.
Dachte, ich bekomme meine Grafikkarte damit etwas kühler, auch wenn die Temperaturen absolut im grünen Bereich sind. Ist aber - wie ich dann gesehen habe - schon eher für Lian Li Gehäuse gedacht. Einfach an zwei Slotblenden festschrauben geht nicht. Kann man sicher irgendwie hinbasteln (mit Silikon abdichten  ), aber ich habe es dann gelassen.

Ist nun wieder der kleine Titan-Slotlüfter drin, den muss ich aber auch noch auf 7V drosseln.

Als ich das Gehäuse dann wieder auf den Tisch stellen wollte, bin ich mit der vorderen Blende an der Tür hängen geblieben und schon war sie ab. Zum Glück nicht runtergefallen. Aber somit kann ich Crash1k endlich beantworten, ob man das Gitter bei den Lüftern nun entfernen kann, oder nicht.

Also: Das Gitter vorne scheint lediglich mit 4 Schrauben befestigt zu sein, das dürfte überhaupt kein Problem darstellen. Das "Lochgitter vor den Lüftern müsste man allerdings rausflexen, oder aber den gesamten Rahmen entfernen und dafür die Nieten aufbohren. Aber daran ist auch die Front befestigt, von daher eher unpaktikabel.
Für den Luftdurchsatz spielt das vordere Gitter keine Rolle, da eh seitlich angesaugt wird. Ob das Lochblech für den Luftdurchsatz relevant ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Einen Staubfilter könnte man aber dann doch recht leicht nachrüsten. Entweder halt vor das Lochblech, oder einfach bei den seitlichen Ansaugöffnungen. Denke mal, da werde ich mit Organza mal basteln. Wobei es doch echt viel ausmacht, wenn der Rechner so wie inzwischen auf dem Schreibtisch steht, statt auf dem Boden.

Nach wie vor bin ich mit dem Gehäuse sehr zufrieden. Ist wirklich ein echter Hingucker für wenig Geld.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jocotty (10. Juni 2017)

Muss jetzt auch mal  ne Frage stellen, obwohl ich das Gehäuse vor mir stehen habe...

Habe die Basic Version gekauft.

Wie zum teufel bekomme ich die Front ohne Beschädigung ab damit ich nen Lüfter da reinpacken kann?

€dit:
Ok hab etwas kräftiger dran gezogen...

PS:
Schade dass man die Front nicht aufklappen kann für ein Laufwerk...


----------



## badoppels (11. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich ist da schon eine passende Öffnung, allerdings muss man dann das Kabel verlegen, BEVOR man das Mainboard festschraubt. Ich habe natürlich nicht daran gedaxcht, obwohl microwilli das ja in seine Review auch schon geschrieben hat.
> 
> Ich habe eben den mitgelieferten hinteren Lüfter, der dauerhaft auf 12V (Molex) läuft, gegen einen 120mm Revoltec AirGuard ausgetauscht. Ebenso ganz unten im letzten Slot einen Titan Slotlüfter.
> 
> ...




Könnt ihr mir bitte zeigen oder sagen welches Kabel ich genau für den RGB Controller brauche? Ich hab kein passendes da. Am besten ein Bild oder einen Link.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. Juni 2017)

@jocotty
Basic Version? Die mit fester Beleuchtung? Aber da sind doch trotzdem bereits vier Lüfter enthalten, oder?

@badoppels
Der RGB-Controller bekommt über einen Molex-Stecker Strom.


----------



## badoppels (12. Juni 2017)

Danke für die zügige Antwort, aber da gibt es ja "tausend" verschiedene. Gibt es da auch Weibchen auf Weibchen, um die ans Mainboard zu klemmen? Wenn's geht vielleicht ein Link, damit ich auch das richtige bestelle.  Danke schonmal.


----------



## Jocotty (12. Juni 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @jocotty
> Basic Version? Die mit fester Beleuchtung? Aber da sind doch trotzdem bereits vier Lüfter enthalten, oder?


Nein, die  mit nur einen Lüfter hinten, also komplett ohne Beleuchtung.


----------



## badoppels (12. Juni 2017)

Hier Bilder von dem Stecker den ich meine. Welcher Anschluss ist das? Müsste da nicht ein Kabel dabei sein? Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## LutzerHD (12. Juni 2017)

badoppels schrieb:


> Hier Bilder von dem Stecker den ich meine. Welcher Anschluss ist das? Müsste da nicht ein Kabel dabei sein? Bitte um Hilfe...



So wie ich das sehe könnte es evtl. reichen einen SMD-Widerstand zu tauschen um die Lüfter zu drosseln. 
Ich habe mir das Gehäuse auch bestellt und kann dann auch bald mitteilen wie man die Lüfter drosselt, da ich die
Platine mal durchmessen werde.

Noch eine Frage reicht ein 30cm ATX-Kabel für das Mainboard?


----------



## badoppels (12. Juni 2017)

LutzerHD schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe könnte es evtl. reichen einen SMD-Widerstand zu tauschen um die Lüfter zu drosseln.
> Ich habe mir das Gehäuse auch bestellt und kann dann auch bald mitteilen wie man die Lüfter drosselt, da ich die
> Platine mal durchmessen werde.



Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich die Platine mit Strom versorgen soll.... dazu ist soch der 4 pin Stecker oder?


----------



## badoppels (12. Juni 2017)

LutzerHD schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe könnte es evtl. reichen einen SMD-Widerstand zu tauschen um die Lüfter zu drosseln.
> Ich habe mir das Gehäuse auch bestellt und kann dann auch bald mitteilen wie man die Lüfter drosselt, da ich die
> Platine mal durchmessen werde.



Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich die Platine mit Strom versorgen soll.... dazu ist soch der 4 pin Stecker oder?


Also, geklärt. Ich muss den Controller nicht seperat mit Strom versorgen, da dies über die PWR Pins am Mainboard mit Strom versorgt wird. Das heist über den Power bzw Ein- Ausschalt knopf.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (13. Juni 2017)

Ach jetzt verstehe ich auch, was Du meinst. Genau, der Controller und somit auch die Lüfter und LEDs werden gemeinsam versorgt und beziehen den Strom über den Molex-Stecker. Den hast Du am Netzteil?

Wofür der Stecker an dem Controller ist, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Habe bei mir ja derzeit die Stromversorgung auf 7V gedrosselt, aber nun sind halt nicht alle Farben nutzbar und die LEDs recht dunkel. Wollte da auch mal schauen, wie ich die getrennt versorgen kann.


----------



## LutzerHD (15. Juni 2017)

Habe das Case jetzt auch. Ich persönlich finde es sehr laut(aber keine lagergeräusche) hatte davor aber auch pure wings 2 im Node 202
Werde mich nun auch erkundigen wie ich die Lüfter auf 5 bzw. 7 Volt drosseln kann.


----------



## LutzerHD (15. Juni 2017)

Habe sie mal extern mit 5 V versorgt bin daher jetzt postitiv gestimmt da sie mit 5 v wirklich sehr leise sind lediglich 1 Lüfter hat etwas lautere Lagergeräusche (aber CPU (Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B) und GPU Kühler (R9 280 Dual-X Sapphire) sind Lauter)

Was mich am Case stört, mein Cpu kühler ist so breit das ich den hinteren Lüfter ausbauen musste und auch nicht mehr hinbauen kann da er nicht zwischen Case und Cpu-Kühler passt
Und die Staubfilter könnten besser sein bzw. in der Front einer


----------



## badoppels (14. Juli 2017)

Wie macht ihr das extern?? Was brauche ich alles, damit ich das extern anklemme...


----------



## badoppels (15. Juli 2017)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ach jetzt verstehe ich auch, was Du meinst. Genau, der Controller und somit auch die Lüfter und LEDs werden gemeinsam versorgt und beziehen den Strom über den Molex-Stecker. Den hast Du am Netzteil?
> 
> Wofür der Stecker an dem Controller ist, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. Habe bei mir ja derzeit die Stromversorgung auf 7V gedrosselt, aber nun sind halt nicht alle Farben nutzbar und die LEDs recht dunkel. Wollte da auch mal schauen, wie ich die getrennt versorgen kann.




Gibt es nun schon Neuigkeiten? Ich habe nun auch alles am laufen... Dachte nicht dass es einfach über den breiten SATA Stecker den Strom bezieht...


----------



## 1ct (16. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne das Gehäuse zusammen mit dem EKWB A240 Wasserkühlung Set und 6x neuen Lüfter holen!

Ich weiß es wird davon abgeraten eine Wasserkühlung zu benutzen, aber soweit ich das sehe benutzt ihr ja auch auf euren Radis die Standard Aiflow Lüfter und keine HP. o.O

Zudem würde ich einen 240 Radi in der Front verbauen und die Glücklicherweise passende Halterung auf den passenden 120mm (für Lüfter vorgesehen, würde dennoch einen Lüfter drauf machen der die Luft nach oben pustet) auf der Netzteil Abdeckung montieren.

Dann wäre im Front Panel immer hin noch ein 120mm Lüfter verbaut.

Da ich dann ohne CPU Kühler erheblich mehr Platz habe würde ich dann oben am Deckel sowohl auch Hinten einen 120mm Lüfter verbauen.

Verbaut werden entweder:

Arctic F12

oder

Cooltek Silent Fan

System:

MSI P67GD65B3
MSI GTX 960
beQuiet! SysPower 8
I7 2600K


----------

